# SA 109 HMRC Help (UK)



## Mercurial

Hi,

I have been working as an expat in Saudi Arabia for the last 16 years. After purchasing a property which I let out I have been requested to complete a self assessment form for 2013/2014.

I have to complete supplemental pages for UK income from the rental property which is form SA 105 which looks straight forward.

However, do I need to complete form SA 109 "Residence, remittance basis etc" HMRC are aware that I have been non resident since 1998.

However, if I do need to complete I am confused which parts I need to fill in, I think I don't have to complete "Personal allowances for non residents and dual residents" and "remittance basis" but if someone could kindly confirm that is the case.

TIA


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi Mercurial,

Yes, you will still need to complete form SA109 and submit this with your tax return.

With regards to the sections that you need to complete, this will depend on your personal circumstances which would need to be looked at in more detail.


----------



## Mercurial

Hi Nikki ,

Thank you!


----------



## nikkisizer

You are most welcome


----------

